# INSANITY Workout Program



## Native

I'm sure most of you have heard of, or maybe even tried, the P90X program from BeachBody. It uses weight training, muscle confusion & cardio; I highly recommend it. But...
One of their newer programs is INSANITY. Well, I finished it last year and I have to say this was the hardest, most challenging physical activity I have ever attempted. From three minutes in you are typically near your max heart rate and dripping with sweat. 


The thing I like about this program though is that it is all body weight exercises. It's theme is "Interval Training", which means long periods of extreme exertion and high heart rate, followed by very short rest period to recover. It works, too. After 63 days I lost 15 lbs (I was 6', 190lbs when I started), was faster, able to jump higher, had more power and agility. I saw great performance increases in my MA training & sparring, including much better cardio. (My info-mercial voice) I was in the best shape of my life at 35!


I thought I would mention this here because I believe it is a fantastic program for Martial Artists and was wondering if anyone here had given it a try. 

Here is the link to their website.


-Adam


----------



## Bill Mattocks

Two of our hardcore members are doing that workout.  One of them is a 4th-dan and the other (her younger brother) is a 2nd-dan black belt at our dojo.  She's an EMT, and one of the best martial artists around.  She's even tried a couple of the exercises from Insanity in the dojo in place of our regular before-class calisthenics.  It's wild, but not for me.  I'm not at that level physically.  Good on ya if you're doing it, I can see where it's a top-notch program.


----------



## Native

It's tough, for sure. And not for everyone. But, I was wondering what other programs people here have used and thought were particularly beneficial to their training.

Another I'm working with is the GSP (Georges St. Pierre) MMA workout. Nearly all the moves are modeled after motions in fights, from ground work to uppercutting with weights in hand. Not as intense as INSANITY, but a very functional workout. While weight lifting, like in P90X, is good, I believe body weight exercises are more in tune with the Martial Artist's goals.


----------



## Bill Mattocks

I think skipping rope is about the best thing you can do.  But no one makes millions off of videos showing people how to skip rope, as far as I know.  Pushups and situps are good too.

I'm not against whatever works for people and they like to do; exercise is good.  But from Billy Blanks to kettlebells to P90X and so on, it's clear that there is money to be made in creating 'new' and 'better' ways (or fads) of doing the same old things.  Strength training, flexibility training, aerobic exercise.  All good, and all obtainable without much more than a rope and a place to work out.  Just depends on what you want to do.


----------



## Tez3

I've seen it advertised on television over here, ther's no gyms doing it, the DVDs etc are hugely expensive well out of manys price range including mine. After every New year we get loads of fitness DVDs released by 'celebrities', showing how they got fit and lost weight just by doing what they show you lol.


----------



## Bill Mattocks

Tez3 said:


> I've seen it advertised on television over here, ther's no gyms doing it, the DVDs etc are hugely expensive well out of manys price range including mine. After every New year we get loads of fitness DVDs released by 'celebrities', showing how they got fit and lost weight just by doing what they show you lol.



Best place to go for cheap exercise DVDs is the thrift stores around March.  That's when all the exercise DVDs purchased as New Year's Resolutions are quietly disposed of, and all the exercise equipment becomes clothes hangers to be later sold at boot sales for pennies on the dollar.


----------



## Native

They are very expensive. I tend to look on eBay or some other "Used Stuff" sites. People tend to buy exercise equipment and rarely use them. Half price for barely used stuff is fantastic.

Rope skipping, pushups, situps, squats.. all old tried and true. I get a bit bored with the same things all the time, so having many options helps me stay motivated to exercise. I won't do the same routine twice within a few weeks.


----------



## WCman1976

I have done P90X, Insanity, Rev Abs and 10 Minute Trainer. Now to be up front, I will admit that I AM a Beachbody coach. However, I didn't become one until I saw the results their programs could give me. (After all, why promote something that didn't work?) You won't hear me saying Beachbody programs are the only ones that work; they are simply the ones that I have committed to.

Having said that, I LOVE Insanity. Until I did this program, my cardio had consisted of nothing more than the treadmill. I have done weightlifting routines in the past that varied up moves, but I have never done the same with cardio routines. In other words, for me this was a whole new ball game. It is NOT for everyone; you have to be in some kind of semi-decent shape to start. However, even the DVD itself tells you to take breaks when you need to, that you don't need to keep pushing just because everyone else in the video is still going. 

I am a wing chun practitioner, a style that doesn't really provide for much of a cardio workout. However, I still saw the benefits when I went to class, and we ran through a drill that left everyone but me winded. That was when it hit me: "Imagine how much this would benefit someone involved in a style that had higher cardio demands!"


----------



## Bill Mattocks

The biggest problems I have with any 'program' are two.  First, I remember that somebody is making money off of these programs.  Why am I paying someone for something I can do myself?  Second, I don't like 'converts' to these programs (any program, from diet to exercise).  They become these glassy-eyed head-bobbing automatons that remind me of nothing more than the people who come to your door with a copy of Watchtower.  I get that it's like a religion to some.  I don't want to join your religion.  Peddle your wares someplace else.

I mean nothing personal by this; it's just something that bugs me.  Food supplements, diets, exercise regimens, magnetic bracelets, whatever the schlock-du-jour is, people who get sucked into it find they can't talk about anything else, advise it to everyone to cure all ills, and talk about it with a "I cannot be wrong, I have holy wisdom" fervor that I find scary.  I don't like food supplements, diets, or exercise programs.  I know how to lose weight; eat less.  I know how to exercise; my gym is full of equipment and walking is good too.  "Programs" give me a rash.

I've known a couple of P90X converts that are frankly like the Borg.


----------



## WCman1976

I don't think I was "peddling my wares" or asking someone to join my "religion." I was simply replying to a thread that was about a workout program I have done. In fact, I even said this in my post:"You won't hear me saying Beachbody programs are the only ones that work; they are simply the ones that I have committed to."


----------



## Bill Mattocks

WCman1976 said:


> I don't think I was "peddling my wares" or asking someone to join my "religion." I was simply replying to a thread that was about a workout program I have done. In fact, I even said this in my post:"You won't hear me saying Beachbody programs are the only ones that work; they are simply the ones that I have committed to."



I didn't accuse you of it.  It's just been something that bugs me.  Mostly when talking to converts in person.  And I know that this and that program 'work'; so does exercising on your own and eating less.  And you don't have to pay some guru to learn that secret.  The secret is there is no secret.  Eat less, exercise more, repeat.


----------



## Big Don

Bill Mattocks said:


> I didn't accuse you of it.  It's just been something that bugs me.  Mostly when talking to converts in person.  And I know that this and that program 'work'; so does exercising on your own and eating less.  And you don't have to pay some guru to learn that secret.  The secret is there is no secret.  Eat less, exercise more, repeat.



I'm with you, Bill, there is ONE thing worse than a reformed drunk, and that is a newly formed fitness junkie.


----------



## Makalakumu

Native said:


> I'm sure most of you have heard of, or maybe even tried, the P90X program from BeachBody. It uses weight training, muscle confusion & cardio; I highly recommend it. But...
> One of their newer programs is INSANITY. Well, I finished it last year and I have to say this was the hardest, most challenging physical activity I have ever attempted. From three minutes in you are typically near your max heart rate and dripping with sweat.
> 
> 
> The thing I like about this program though is that it is all body weight exercises. It's theme is "Interval Training", which means long periods of extreme exertion and high heart rate, followed by very short rest period to recover. It works, too. After 63 days I lost 15 lbs (I was 6', 190lbs when I started), was faster, able to jump higher, had more power and agility. I saw great performance increases in my MA training & sparring, including much better cardio. (My info-mercial voice) I was in the best shape of my life at 35!
> 
> 
> I thought I would mention this here because I believe it is a fantastic program for Martial Artists and was wondering if anyone here had given it a try.
> 
> Here is the link to their website.
> 
> 
> -Adam



That's great to hear, Adam.  I am doing Insanity right now and I have P90x on the shelf next.  I'm starting to get some good results, especially with sparring.  I was gassing after a couple of matches a couple of months ago and decided to kick up my training to a new level.  Also, a lot of the exercises are great supplements for martial arts training.  They condition your body in ways that you tend to use in the dojo.  I like the fact that it's max interval training and that you feel like your heart is going to explode the entire time you do it.  My martial arts training isn't always like that.

I haven't lost much weight yet, but then again, I'm not really overweight.  I think I'm about ten pounds up from normal though because of my Holidays laxness in my diet.  Hopefully, it'll start to cut into that...


----------



## Native

Bill, I understand what you are saying. I don't go to a gym because of the recurring costs and I can work out at home. I have to admit though, I did not even know I could push myself to this physical limit. I have done exercise sessions without following the DVD, just myself by memory, and was not able to go with the same intensity.

Maybe this is why DVD programs are popular as a tool. I find that I push myself harder when I have something in front of me as a goal. With the exercise program, for example, I continue an exercise until the timer & everyone in the video stops as well. No matter how hard it is or how much I think I'm going to keel over (almost anyway.. I've had to stop now and then to avoid sploding heart).  I find this is the same with MA.. for example, I'm able to kick higher if there is a target. Or I'm faster to dodge and counter if someone is actually taking a swing at me, as opposed to just drilling. 

It's all mental, but what isn't? I think it is a good tool to push myself.


----------



## MaxRob

Interesting.


----------



## kitkatninja

I managed to do just over half the pre test before I had to stop...  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Mauthos

I've managed to complete Insanity twice and definitely lost some weight, but my cardio fitness improved dramatically.  Now when I have a free day from trying I pick and choose one of the workouts I fancy doing it.

It is hard work, but definitely recommend it as it is fun and does work if you committ to it.


----------



## sfs982000

Native said:


> It's tough, for sure. And not for everyone. But, I was wondering what other programs people here have used and thought were particularly beneficial to their training.
> 
> Another I'm working with is the GSP (Georges St. Pierre) MMA workout. Nearly all the moves are modeled after motions in fights, from ground work to uppercutting with weights in hand. Not as intense as INSANITY, but a very functional workout. While weight lifting, like in P90X, is good, I believe body weight exercises are more in tune with the Martial Artist's goals.



Me and my son just started the GSP Rushfit workout set and it's definietely a good workout, but I've also know friends that have done both P90X and Insanity and I can't argue with the results they've both lost a lot of weight doing it and look great.  I haven't pulled the trigger myself and bought the P90X or Insanity workout sets (can't afford it financially, but still looking for a decent used copy).  The GSP Rushfit set I bought was relatively inexpensive and like I said still provides a decent little workout.


----------



## Rokuta

I've done Insanity (well the first half of it three times) and T25 once through (which is much shorter). I enjoyed both of them, swore a lot at the TV, and lost weight. Glad my heart didn't seize up or explode because I felt like it was about to quite a lot on Insanity. Word to the wise, do what you can do and forget keeping up.

Ah merchandizing merchandizing! Their marketing is ferocious with the constant refrain to buy their drinks, supplements, and new programs is relentless. I hate pushy sales people even if they are commercials.  I can't do their shakes anyway since they always have dairy in them and well . . . bad juju. 

My progress was never like in the commercials, but I really don't care since it helped. I would argue that, as has been said before, diet and getting active are the key and the rest is just detail. Right now I am trying to focus just on my MA because I lack the time after work to really do a workout program and to train.


----------



## wingchun100

Rokuta said:


> I've done Insanity (well the first half of it three times) and T25 once through (which is much shorter). I enjoyed both of them, swore a lot at the TV, and lost weight. Glad my heart didn't seize up or explode because I felt like it was about to quite a lot on Insanity. Word to the wise, do what you can do and forget keeping up.
> 
> Ah merchandizing merchandizing! Their marketing is ferocious with the constant refrain to buy their drinks, supplements, and new programs is relentless. I hate pushy sales people even if they are commercials.  I can't do their shakes anyway since they always have dairy in them and well . . . bad juju.
> 
> My progress was never like in the commercials, but I really don't care since it helped. I would argue that, as has been said before, diet and getting active are the key and the rest is just detail. Right now I am trying to focus just on my MA because I lack the time after work to really do a workout program and to train.



I will admit I have done Insanity, but didn't *ahem* quite follow the nutrition guide like I should have. I know people who have done P90X and this program, and their results were much better...but again, their nutrition was more disciplined than mine. Right now I am going through a different Tony Horton program called 10 Minute Trainer while also trying to follow the "portion approach" in the P90X guide. It has been only 5 days, but I tell you what: good nutrition really is the key. Even though I eat pretty small meals, I NEVER get hungry until it is "time" for the next one.

I am eager to give Focus T 25 a try because the running time is much better suited to my current situation of working two jobs. That is the exact reason why I pre-ordered P90X 3 the other day.


----------



## hells

I tried insanity about a year ago, I got through the first month ok, couldn't do the second one as I was having real problems not becoming over fatigued. I cant eat regular meals and I am limited with what I can take to work to eat because of my job, food is not allowed in the vehicles and I can be allocated my 30 min meal break any time between 9 and 11 (am or PM depending if nights or days) after that I wont get to eat again until atleast 7. I do 12 hr shifts but usually these become 13 hrs long and without consuming enough calories and being able to follow the nutrition plan I was exhausted, I ended up collapsing in work. The exercises themselves I enjoyed but I actually became a worse runner (my main sport at the time). I have been doing kickboxing for about 2 months now and still doing half marathons, my diet is in need of a shake up and Im trying to come up with a training plan. I am going to try T25 first with proper nutrition (or as close as I can get to given my work constraints) and if that goes ok advance to insanity again afterwards. I am not trying to lose weight I have a BMI of 20 as it is, my goals are to boost fitness and try to eat better. When I move onto insanity I may not follow the plan exactly to the letter as I will be mixing it up with kickboxing including the kickboxing fitness class and also half marathon distance running training, I may need to add a few extra rest days in to stop me from becoming overly fatigued like last time.


----------

